# In need of shallow water intake scoops!



## DodsonFlyFishing (Apr 1, 2018)

Anyone have an extra set of shallow water intake scoops for a Tohatsu 60 4 stroke? I’m currently having to use the factory I take grates and water pressure sucks. Jack Foreman is out, as is Todd Rowell. Please send a message if you have some you’re willing to part with! Thanks


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Get with @Smackdaddy53


----------



## DodsonFlyFishing (Apr 1, 2018)

Zika said:


> Get with @Smackdaddy53


Thanks!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a few sets


----------

